# NREMT is doing away with the psychomotor exam..



## FiremanMike (Feb 5, 2022)

Hot news take, I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned here yet..

NREMT is getting rid of the psychomotor skills exam as a part of the testing process and basically pushing that back on the programs to sign off before students can test.. 

They're also changing the format of the written exam to be "more scenario based" and to also incorporate select all that apply questions.  









						Whatever will we do without the skill sheets?
					

NREMT is discontinuing the ALS psychomotor exam. That’s a good thing, if you let it be




					www.ems1.com


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2022)

It has been mentioned before


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2022)

Closed as dupe of https://emtlife.com/threads/advanced-level-psychomotor-tests-are-going-away.49182/


----------

